# Lawn care application signs



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

My neighbors pay for lawn care service and after an application a sign is posted. It got me wondering if I should also be posting a sign.

Are DIYers required by law to post pesticide notification signs after an application?


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

Where I live, homeowners are not required to post signs after pesticide application if it was applied to their own property. Commercial pest control companies or contracters with limited certifications that aren't regulated by pesticide laws of state are required to post signs. Also, pesticide that is applied on your property but borders the side of commercial property needs to have a sign. Again, this is only where I live.

However, these requirement may vary depending on where you live. I would either lookup regulations of your county or state.
Many of the ingredients used on lawns are safe one they have dried.

The one good thing about putting up a sign is people tend to stay away from your lawn. I have jokingly thought about putting a pesticide sign with a skull and crossbones on it and leave it there all year. Keep the dog walkers from having their pets piss on in their own yard.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks Grassland! I've tried researching the laws for the state of Tennessee and Nashville and couldn't find anything requiring DIYers to use signs.

That's not a bad idea putting one up to keep the dog walkers at bay! :lol:


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

Easyluck said:


> Thanks Grassland! I've tried researching the laws for the state of Tennessee and Nashville and couldn't find anything requiring DIYers to use signs.
> 
> That's not a bad idea putting one up to keep the dog walkers at bay! :lol:


Happy to help!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I found THESE a few days ago if anyone was interested.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

This looks nice:








https://smile.amazon.com/Weatherproof-Plastic-Pesticide-Herbicide-Application/dp/B078FZ53VY/ref=sr_1_75?keywords=chemical+application+sign&qid=1557835181&s=gateway&sr=8-75


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

A guy in r/lawncare talking about applying his urine to his lawn. I'd love to see a sign for that.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

NoslracNevok said:


> A guy in r/lawncare talking about applying his urine to his lawn. I'd love to see a sign for that.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

NoslracNevok said:


> A guy in r/lawncare talking about applying his urine to his lawn. I'd love to see a sign for that.


That's next level DIY, anyone got the Nitrogen breakdonw off piss?
We can throw some humic and SLS in and we have Rgs!

Honey, I gotta pee (runs off to the garage instead of the bathroom)


----------

